# Sprinkler Head in Relation to a Smoke Detector



## Glennman CBO

I recently ran into a situation where they have a couple of smoke detectors approx 24 inches from quick response sprinkler heads in a newly constructed hotel. Looked through the applicable NFPA's ('07 13 and 72) and couldn't find a reference to this situation.

Is there something I'm missing here? Logic tells me the smoke would be the first thing to go off, but I'm not much of a pyrotechnic. Thanks in advance.


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: Sprinkler Head in Relation to a Smoke Detector

Glennman:

You are correct the smoke detection in most cases will activate before the sprinkler head.  The two systems serve different purposes as required.  Smoke Detection and Alarming serve as the primary occupant notification to a fire event.  The QR sprinkler heads serve to prevent the spread of fire and smoke development to protect the structure and as a side benefit they can also preserve the area for tenable escape (QR v. Residential Head).

With regards to orientation; the detectors should be spaced in accordance with 72 and therefore are (without seeing) located in accordance with those spacing requirements along the corridor/hallway/room.  As long as these detectors in question are installed within the spacing criteria of 72 for the room or space, they should present no issues for the operational function or positioning requirements for the heads in accordance with 13 or 13R since you mention they are @ 24" away from the heads.


----------



## cda

Re: Sprinkler Head in Relation to a Smoke Detector

Glennman CBO

so besides the smoke going first, what was you question/ concern??


----------



## Glennman CBO

Re: Sprinkler Head in Relation to a Smoke Detector

Well,

It sounds like there is no concern. It just struck me as odd that the smokes were so close to the sprinkler heads. Sounds like there is no problem!

Thanks all...


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: Sprinkler Head in Relation to a Smoke Detector

No problem, you would just want to make sure the smokes did not create an obstruction to the positioning of the head in accordance with standards applicable or to its discharge as some structural elements and lighting fixtures may do.


----------

